# Quamar M80E



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,

Anyone have any experience of this particular grinder and where is the cheapest outlet to buy in the UK?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why bother with one of these? They have few followers on the forum and I think I can safely say they do not offer anything more mainstream grinders dont


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I have the M80 which is the same without the electronic dosing. Doesn't get used much these days since I got the Ceado. If you can get one cheap then they're absolutely fine. 63mm burrs - does 18g in around 8 seconds, they are quite aggressive. Taste wise on par with any 63/64mm class grinder, but won't hold value like a Mazzer etc. MyEspresso distribute these in the UK, but not the greatest after sales.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I had one. Grind was fine and a big step up from my MC2

Buttons are not the best.

If I was spending my money again I'd buy a well looked after on demand grinder from the forum for sale section


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

DavecUK has one for sale, probably the cheapest you will find - https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/show...grinders-fantastic-bargains-for-forum-members

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?41835-Machine-and-grinders-fantastic-bargains-for-forum-members


----------

